# Buyer Beware Winter's Apiaries Caucasian Queens



## burnedbeekeeper (Jul 28, 2020)

I had a bad experience with Winter's Apiaries / caucasianbreeder.com and thought I'd share to keep anyone else from getting burned. 

I've been wanting to get a Caucasian queen for a while now to add some Caucasian genetics to my apiary. I, like many others, stumbled upon Winter's Apiaries website caucasianbreeder.com and was excited to place an order. I did a quick google search and found a number of posts saying to stay away from Winters Apiaries no matter what. Posts about how an order for $900.00 of packages was never delivered, orders that never shipped, on and on and on...

Against my better judgment I decided to place an order for a queen. I'm not sure why I did this but I suppose it was the mentality of those that have a bad experience are vocal and those happy customers don't have a reason to make posts like this. Boy was I dead wrong. 

So I placed an order and waited, and waited, and waited. I ended up waiting so long I forgot about placing this order until I received a package after what had to have been months of waiting. I excitedly opened the package only to find a cage full of dead workers and a scrawny little queen that was dead as a door nail. I was so disappointed but was surprised to have received anything after waiting so long and knowing of Winters Apiaries reputation. 

I sent an email to Winters Apiaries and didn't hear a word back. I tried contacting them but again got no response. I can understand queens dying in transit but maybe send a replacement if I cover shipping, or at the very least apologize for the inconvenience. Now I'm out of a good chunk of change (their queens aren't cheap and then add shipping) and have nothing to show for it. I suppose I have no one to blame but myself for making such a stupid decision to buy from a company with as bad a reputation as Winters Apiaries caucasianbreeder.com. 

I hope others can learn from my mistake and that of others. If you're thinking about buying anything from David Winters, Winters Apiaries/caucasianbreeder.com you might as well take your money and burn it. At least then you'll get something out of it.


----------



## Craig Shevlin (Aug 29, 2020)

Did you give him a call?


----------



## Mobees1953 (Jun 10, 2021)

Got my package of bees from winter's apiary today they were all strong and healthy thanks so much good place to buy bees


----------



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

try these folks for some caucasians, I have not yet ordered anything from them but so far the correspondence with them has been fantastic.


----------



## bendriftin (Nov 1, 2010)

oops forgot the link 









Honey Bees for Sale | Central Florida | Queens & Nucs


Sticky Cow Farm Inc. Honey Bees for Sale Central Florida. Live Honey Bee Queens & Nucs. Delivered to Your Door.




www.stickycowfarm.com


----------

